# Connecting mac OS 9.2.2 to D-Link



## tafaaseen (Jan 13, 2010)

I have an imac OS 9.2.2 and would like to connect it to internet via a D-Link Wireless. Can anybody help in explaining what to do in details?
Any thaks in advance
Tafaa


----------



## edadams (Jan 17, 2010)

Hi 

Does the Mac have an Airport card? If not you will either need to purchase an Airport card to fit your iMac or a 3rd party USB wireless device that has OS9 drivers.
Once you have this its quite easy to connect up.
This articel explains the basics of Airport on OS9-
http://www.csupomona.edu/~ehelp/wireless/setup_airport_os9.html


----------

